# Built in Web Cam not working Toshiba Laptop



## merc1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Recently purchased a brand new Toshiba Satelitte L450D and have only just installed Skype.

The sound and microphone works fine.

The blue webcam LED comes on but no live video picture, just a still picture of background scenery?

I have tried working through the Device Manager and this informs me that the software is installed and in working order?

The computer is equipped with Windows 7

Can you help? 

Thanks


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

did the camera ever work? Toshiba's have software for the web cam does that work for viewing yourself on the webcam...have you used that?

have you contacted Toshiba support, it's under warranty so they will help?


----------



## merc1 (Jan 19, 2010)

The camera has never worked from day one.

The blue light comes on thats it?

Yes your correct it is under warranty but i thought it might be something that i am doing wrong so i tried the forum first.

Thankyou for your input i will contact Toshiba


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

hindsight is 20/20, but if it is still under 15 days old most major stores will let you return it if it is defective (or if you don't like it), it will be less of a hassle than having to send it to Toshiba....try with the store anyways if it really is defective...see what they will do for you.

I had the laptop you have but took it back ( STAPLES) because it has a crappy webcam, it had web cam software that was docked in the left side I think.

I looked this up from the manual....

Start → All Programs →
TOSHIBA → Utilities → Web Camera Application.

if it doesn't load.

Page 92 - Manual


----------

